# V9 Features: Calendar



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for the big Version 9 release, we are going to have dedicated feature specific threads. Please use the MEGA thread for general fw discussion, using these for known specific features once the fw is being used.


----------



## teslafan9 (Apr 6, 2018)

Is there an auto prompt based on calendar to nav or do you have to browse to it?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@Rich M or whoever else has the update 2 questions on this does it pop up when you drive?
the example I get in my car going to kids swim practice I already put the location in my phone's calendar it syncs up?
also, part 2 to this is there a preconditioning feature that says 3-5 min (whatever) before you have said appointment time from leaving your car preconditions climate control?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I turned off auto-calendar-pop-up, but there are a few options there on when to show the pop up.
I don't yet have any appointments with addresses in them.
There are no climate options to do with the calendar.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Rich M said:


> I turned off auto-calendar-pop-up, but there are a few options there on when to show the pop up.
> I don't yet have any appointments with addresses in them.
> There are no climate options to do with the calendar.


Climate options would be really cool, but I think the car would have a tough time predicting when I am actually going to leave (Waze always thinks I'm leaving for certain events 4 hours before they start!) Maybe the best thing would be a notification in the app asking if it should start climate control (or snooze for a certain amount of time).


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@NOGA$4ME there is a toggle in Waze for timezone as well as alert before the certain time I would check that out... shame on the climate option, maybe in the future thanks @Rich M for answering that question I know it only takes 3 minutes to cool down everything but I think it would be a cool option


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

relidtm said:


> does it pop up when you drive?


(Tagging @teslafan9 too, since they asked the same question.)

Like @Rich M said, you can control whether and when the calendar automatically pops up based on time of day. Here is the settings screen (which also has some troubleshooting tips that I found helpful):












relidtm said:


> the example I get in my car going to kids swim practice I already put the location in my phone's calendar it syncs up?


Yup, if the appointment has a location, you see the "navigate" icon next to the address, and you can simply tap the appointment to begin navigation immediately. (If the appointment has no location, tapping it has no effect.)










There's also a button in the upper-right corner (by your phone's name) which lets you choose which calendars you want to sync, in the event that your phone syncs with multiple calendars. In my case, I have a Microsoft Exchange calendar for work, a Google Calendar, and my phone's built-in calendar, and the car shows appointments from all three by default. (Each appointment in the pic above is from a different calendar.)


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

relidtm said:


> @NOGA$4ME there is a toggle in Waze for timezone as well as alert before the certain time I would check that out... shame on the climate option, maybe in the future thanks @Rich M for answering that question I know it only takes 3 minutes to cool down everything but I think it would be a cool option


Yeah, I don't think it's a time zone issue...and just to be clear, I'm not talking about a reminder to leave soon notification. Those happen about 10 minutes before I would expect to leave (as the settings say), but rather when I open up Waze when I'm leaving work (but planning on heading home first), it always asks me if I'm going to "X event", which I am a bit later, after I go home to pick up my wife. It just seems to jump the gun a bit on asking me if I'm ready to go to "X event".


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ahh ok yeah mine does that too it usually is asking to confirm the address and it gives you waze points, once you do it goes away (or if anyone else on the facebook/invite does on waze)


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Two things:

So it seems like you can either have the calendar always pop up, or only during morning and/or evening (or of course never) as shown in @Bokonon's post. Well, I guess I can live with that, but it would be nice if it had a bit more intelligence and popped up a likely destination if and only if there is a calendar entry with an address that it detected which is upcoming. If there are no events (with addresses) coming up, then don't pop up the calendar. I mean I guess it's nice for people to see what their agenda is when they boot up the car, but I'm guessing that most people that care have already checked their daily agenda long before they reach the car.

Second: if your calendar has teleconferences in it, it does show that and it looks like it has an easy way to press a button to dial in to it. That's pretty nice.

But again, to reiterate: don't bother popping up a calendar if there is nothing upcoming that I can't take an action on (either an address of a teleconference #).


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Well, I guess I can live with that, but it would be nice if it had a bit more intelligence and popped up a likely destination if and only if there is a calendar entry with an address that it detected which is upcoming. If there are no events (with addresses) coming up, then don't pop up the calendar. I mean I guess it's nice for people to see what their agenda is when they boot up the car, but I'm guessing that most people that care have already checked their daily agenda long before they reach the car.


+1 to this suggestion. My scheduled meetings are infrequent, and when the empty* calendar popped up this morning, I already felt ready to disable the automatic pop-up. But I'd still love to have the calendar pop up if I had a meeting scheduled within the next hour or two, either as a way of quickly navigating to the meeting, dialing into a conference call, or just as a reminder.

* I did have a recurring all-day appointment set for today, so technically the calendar wasn't completely empty.



NOGA$4ME said:


> Second: if your calendar has teleconferences in it, it does show that and it looks like it has an easy way to press a button to dial in to it. That's pretty nice.


I'd love it if they'd thought of something like this. I'll test it out this afternoon with a variety of appointment formats (e.g. Webex invitation, phone number present in subject / location / description field).


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Check it out, @NOGA$4ME!










Looks like the calendar does pick up phone numbers in some cases, and when it does, it adds a button to dial the number with a single tap!

It seems like the phone number needs to be somewhere in the appointment body in order for the calendar to pick it up and show the dial button. If the phone number is in the appointment subject or location field, there's no dial button. However, if the phone number is in the location field, you can tap the "info" button, and then tap the phone number (which is rendered as a hyperlink in the details view) to dial it.










(Note: tapping the "Open Phone App" button doesn't actually do anything. I've filed a bug report this.)

The calendar also detects URLs in the appointment body and renders them as hyperlinks in the appointment details view. Tapping the link opens it up in the car's web browser. But don't try to join a WebEx meeting or anything fancy.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Check it out, @NOGA$4ME!




Sorry, I guess my earlier post was ambiguous. I was saying that I had noticed myself that it detected phone numbers in appointments and gave you the separate box to click to dial into it.

Actually, even more interesting is that I had a meeting in my calendar today with just a gotomeeting URL in the location field, and it still displayed the phone number. Not sure if it somehow went to gotomeeting to get the correct phone number, or if it did end up pulling it out of the description. I'll have to experiment with this some more.

But yes, I'm not expecting it to go over to the web meeting itself in the browser (although that would be amazing). It appears to be phone only.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Sorry, I guess my earlier post was ambiguous. I was saying that I had noticed myself that it detected phone numbers in appointments and gave you the separate box to click to dial into it.


Ahhh, I see! Sorry I misread your post.

That's very interesting about the gotomeeting link though!


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

this auto calendar pop up when driving saved me yesterday, so i love it. totally forgot my son had a hockey game, and when i get in the car i see the reminder of a game at 5:30. displaying the calendar can really come in handy sometimes for sure


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Ahhh, I see! Sorry I misread your post.
> 
> That's very interesting about the gotomeeting link though!


I think it's definitely getting phone #'s out of the description in my car. It's grabbing phone numbers for Google Meet meetings as well.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Awesome would be Webex or GoToMeeting functionality that allowed use of the in-cabin camera.


----------



## fmcotton (Feb 5, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Check it out, @NOGA$4ME!
> 
> ... But don't try to join a WebEx meeting or anything fancy.


Could you imagine once they activate the cabin camera on the Model 3


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

So my calendar in the car says "Not updated". I have the app permissions set and checked every setting I can find. Did a re-boot on the car, the phone, turned off sync and back on. It's got old info from my calendar but will not update. At this point I'm just assuming it's bug or glitch that will hopefully correct itself, yes, we are living in the age of self healing cars now...LOL. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> So my calendar in the car says "Not updated". I have the app permissions set and checked every setting I can find. Did a re-boot on the car, the phone, turned off sync and back on. It's got old info from my calendar but will not update. At this point I'm just assuming it's bug or glitch that will hopefully correct itself, yes, we are living in the age of self healing cars now...LOL. Anyone know how to fix this?


Yeah, I get that same message and haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> So my calendar in the car says "Not updated". I have the app permissions set and checked every setting I can find. Did a re-boot on the car, the phone, turned off sync and back on. It's got old info from my calendar but will not update.





Tchris said:


> Yeah, I get that same message and haven't been able to figure it out.


I've found calendar sync to be inconsistent too. In addition to both your car and phone needing a working internet connection, it seems like the Tesla App needs to be open (not just running in the background) in order for the car's calendar to update, so the phone is the device initiating the sync. On top of that, it seems like the app doesn't even try to sync the calendar more than once every 10 or 15 minutes, so even if the car's calendar has older appointments, any changes that you make on your phone may not show up for a while.

I've also tried force-quitting the app, rebooting the phone, car, etc., to try to trigger a sync, but I haven't found a sequence that works consistently yet. It would be nice if Tesla added a simple "sync now" button in the app next to the calendar settings to trigger a manual sync.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

The only thing I've found that seems to work is deleting the phone from Bluetooth and setting it up again. Not a very good fix and even then it's not perfect but it usually does refresh the sync and get it working again, even if it only works once!

I'm sure this will get better with time and updates, can't wait for it to be perfect!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm always in the habit of putting everything into my calendar so this kind of stuff is really handy.

The other bit that's cool is using the sharing pane from any map app to shoot an address directly to the car navigation so when you get in the destination is already entered and ready to go!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I'm always in the habit of putting everything into my calendar so this kind of stuff is really handy.
> 
> The other bit that's cool is using the sharing pane from any map app to shoot an address directly to the car navigation so when you get in the destination is already entered and ready to go!


I agree and already love this. I signed up to coach my oldest daughter's first soccer league and the coaches meeting last night was in an unfamiliar place. Tap on the calendar and boom I was on my way!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I've been toggling the calendar app setting in the mobile app it seems to have done the trick, I've had to do it only once though.


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

Anyone else not seeing their outlook calendars? I have both outlook calendar (work and hotmail) as well as 2 gmail calendars I use. 

Seems to only be showing what's in my google calendar app not the outlook ones I access via outlook app.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

wackojacko said:


> Anyone else not seeing their outlook calendars? I have both outlook calendar (work and hotmail) as well as 2 gmail calendars I use.
> Seems to only be showing what's in my google calendar app not the outlook ones I access via outlook app.


I have an Outlook calendar, Google calendar, and my phone's internal calendar sync'd with the car.

If you open the Calendar in the car, and tap the "settings" button in the upper-right corner, do you see all of your calendars listed? Are they all checked?


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> I have an Outlook calendar, Google calendar, and my phone's internal calendar sync'd with the car.
> 
> If you open the Calendar in the car, and tap the "settings" button in the upper-right corner, do you see all of your calendars listed? Are they all checked?


That's the think, they don't appear in that list to tick. could be a setting on my phone but I can't find it


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

wackojacko said:


> That's the think, they don't appear in that list to tick. could be a setting on my phone but I can't find it


Hmmm... what kind of phone do you have? Do your Outlook appointments appear in your phone's built-in calendar app, or can you only see them in Outlook? My guess is that the Tesla app can only see calendar appointments that are exposed by the phone's native calendar API, so if Outlook doesn't publish its own appointments to the phone's calendar, the app won't be able to see them.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

wackojacko said:


> Anyone else not seeing their outlook calendars? I have both outlook calendar (work and hotmail) as well as 2 gmail calendars I use.
> 
> Seems to only be showing what's in my google calendar app not the outlook ones I access via outlook app.


Assuming iPhone - the car is pulling from "Calendars" and not "Outlook" most likely. I'm sure this is similar with Android though I'm not versed in it. It's all about the accounts you setup on the device itself and not additional third party mail clients.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

My outlook sync to the iPhone cal, and all show in the car. If you are using a separate phone cal app, the car likely does not know to look to some random app that may have a calendar function, but just the phones main calendar


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Hmmm... what kind of phone do you have? Do your Outlook appointments appear in your phone's built-in calendar app, or can you only see them in Outlook? My guess is that the Tesla app can only see calendar appointments that are exposed by the phone's native calendar API, so if Outlook doesn't publish its own appointments to the phone's calendar, the app won't be able to see them.





SoFlaModel3 said:


> Assuming iPhone - the car is pulling from "Calendars" and not "Outlook" most likely. I'm sure this is similar with Android though I'm not versed in it. It's all about the accounts you setup on the device itself and not additional third party mail clients.





MelindaV said:


> My outlook sync to the iPhone cal, and all show in the car. If you are using a separate phone cal app, the car likely does not know to look to some random app that may have a calendar function, but just the phones main calendar


I'm using an Android Moto e4. I actually noticed that one of my outlook accounts (I have 2 hotmail and work) was showing in the car but it doesn't have any appointments so I didn't notice it in the list, it was the default CALENDAR in Outlook. None of them show up in the default Android calendar, I use Outlook to view them.

I switched the default IN Outlook to my work calendar but haven't had a chance to see if that one now shows up in the car, that's really the one I want to see anyways in the car (wife's been driving it last few days)


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

wackojacko said:


> I'm using an Android Moto e4. I actually noticed that one of my outlook accounts (I have 2 hotmail and work) was showing in the car but it doesn't have any appointments so I didn't notice it in the list, it was the default CALENDAR in Outlook. None of them show up in the default Android calendar, I use Outlook to view them.
> 
> I switched the default IN Outlook to my work calendar but haven't had a chance to see if that one now shows up in the car, that's really the one I want to see anyways in the car (wife's been driving it last few days)


Try configuring the native calendar app to show your appointments. I seriously doubt it will see a separate gmail or Outlook app. You can still use the app you like but the native app will then sync them over to the car.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> Try configuring the native calendar app to show your appointments. I seriously doubt it will see a separate gmail or Outlook app. You can still use the app you like but the native app will then sync them over to the car.


I've deleted all other calendar apps except the Samsung calendar (that you can't delete) and even then it never shows anything. Only when I delete the phone bluetooth from the car and re-add it wiil it show an appointment, then it only works until the car is powered off. Next time the car powers up it's blank.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ive been using google calendar app with no issues, i had to toggle it once (with a pixel 2xl)


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> ive been using google calendar app with no issues, i had to toggle it once (with a pixel 2xl)


That's good to know, I've attempted using that with no luck so it might just be my phone. I have a Samsung Galaxy S8+. Tried everything I can think of to get the calendar to sync, no luck so far. I'm betting your Pixel came pre-loaded with Google calendar as the default app, that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

FYI, a new version of the Tesla app (3.6.1) was just released for iOS and Android, with the only release notes being the usual "minor fixes and improvements." For those having trouble reliably syncing their calendars to the car (i.e. everyone), try updating to the latest Tesla app and see whether one of the "improvements" is calendar sync.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> FYI, a new version of the Tesla app (3.6.1) was just released for iOS and Android, with the only release notes being the usual "minor fixes and improvements." For those having trouble reliably syncing their calendars to the car (i.e. everyone), try updating to the latest Tesla app and see whether one of the "improvements" is calendar sync.


New app installed, reboot car, reboot phone, reboot brain hoping this may work.......

Now it's worse than before! Before I could get the calendar to work once if I deleted the phone then (both in the car and deleted the car from the phone) then "found" it as a new phone.

Now it won't even do that! Oh well, I'm sure they will fix this someday, looking forward to that day.....seems to be a theme with Tesla ownership!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Now it's worse than before! Before I could get the calendar to work once if I deleted the phone then (both in the car and deleted the car from the phone) then "found" it as a new phone.
> Now it won't even do that! Oh well, I'm sure they will fix this someday, looking forward to that day.....seems to be a theme with Tesla ownership!


Wait, so are you saying that the car's Bluetooth can't even find your phone now? 

FWIW, I just went out to my driveway to try it out. TL;DR -- calendar now syncs in near real-time!

When I first opened the car's Calendar app, I got a "No Phone Connected" message, which was odd, since I had taken a Bluetooth call this morning. I opened the Bluetooth menu, re-selected my phone, and after a loooonnng wait (about a minute) it finally connected. Fantastic.

Next, I opened the car's Calendar app again, and the calendar appeared, but it was empty, despite having appointments scheduled for today and tomorrow. In the calendar settings window, the "Last Updated" timestamp was "5 days ago".

I opened the Tesla app on my phone to see if that would make it sync. No dice. I opened the Tesla app's settings screen, and toggled the "Sync Calendar" setting to "off" and then back to "on", and BAM! All of my appointments appeared on the touchscreen.

As a test, I switched over to my phone's calendar and added a new appointment 30 minutes in the future. Then I switched back to the Tesla app, and BAM! The new appointment showed up on the screen. I repeated this test a few more times, and each time, the result was the same: as soon as I switched back to the Tesla app, any changes that I had made on my phone's calendar immediately sync'd to the car's calendar.

So, in summary: it does indeed appear that Tesla app 3.6.1 greatly improves the calendar sync feature, though you may need to give it a gentle kick in the pants to get it working.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Wait, so are you saying that the car's Bluetooth can't even find your phone now?
> 
> FWIW, I just went out to my driveway to try it out. TL;DR -- calendar now syncs in near real-time!
> 
> ...


Wow, glad to hear you have it working so well, gives me hope! What phone do you have and what calendar app are you using?

My car does see the phone, syncs for calls, audio, contacts, etc. Everything works except the calendar app. The car screen just gives the standard error message like you haven't turned on permissions. Shows something like "Make sure Tesla app is on and the car and phone have good signal." All of that is good and before I could delete the Bluetooth connection to get one sync, never updated anything and would not work after the car was powered off. Now it will not even give me one sync.

SOOO good to hear your's is working well though! I'm sure mine will get there someday!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Wow, glad to hear you have it working so well, gives me hope! What phone do you have and what calendar app are you using?


Hopefully this will give you some additional hope: it's a Samsung Galaxy S8 (not plus).



> My car does see the phone, syncs for calls, audio, contacts, etc. Everything works except the calendar app. The car screen just gives the standard error message like you haven't turned on permissions. Shows something like "Make sure Tesla app is on and the car and phone have good signal." All of that is good and before I could delete the Bluetooth connection to get one sync, never updated anything and would not work after the car was powered off. Now it will not even give me one sync.


Strange... It sounds like your Bluetooth connection is working fine, which is the first hurdle to you to clear to get calendar sync working. I *think* (99% positive) that the actual calendar sync happens over the Internet, so I think the "make sure your car and phone have good signal" part refers to both your car and phone having a working Internet connection (whether WiFi or LTE).

Other miscellaneous settings that have to be enabled for Calendar sync to work:

"Allow Mobile Access" setting enabled in the car
In the Tesla Mobile app, "Calendar Sync" enabled (obviously)
On your phone, under Settings > Apps > Tesla > Permissions, "Calendar" has to be enabled. (This *should* be automatically enabled if you granted the Tesla app permission to read your calendar when you first enabled Calendar Sync.)
If all of those are set and it's still not working, then I'm puzzled.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Hopefully this will give you some additional hope: it's a Samsung Galaxy S8 (not plus).
> 
> Strange... It sounds like your Bluetooth connection is working fine, which is the first hurdle to you to clear to get calendar sync working. I *think* (99% positive) that the actual calendar sync happens over the Internet, so I think the "make sure your car and phone have good signal" part refers to both your car and phone having a working Internet connection (whether WiFi or LTE).
> 
> ...


Yes to all of the above, checked all of that several times, turned on and off permissions and every setting i can think of, uninstalled and reinstalled the app several times.

What firmware is your car running?


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> Try configuring the native calendar app to show your appointments. I seriously doubt it will see a separate gmail or Outlook app. You can still use the app you like but the native app will then sync them over to the car.


I was able to figure out how to get my work Outlook account to be visible/shared with my gmail account and now I can see it. The car still only sees my 1 hotmail account and not the other hotmail. I think the work account might be because of security setting pushed from the server.

I can see if through gmail now so I'm all good I guess


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Okay, I think I found a possible fix for some people having issues with the calendar app. I was signed into my Tesla account on both my Andriod Cell phone and my iPad mini. I signed out of the iPad and deleted the app, then Viola!.....it all started working!!

Okay, after signing out I re-booted both car and phone, deleted the Bluetooth connection and re-synced it, but hey, it all started working with almost real-time updates like @Bokonon mentioned above.

So, if you have both Android and Apple, or if you are signed into your Tesla account on more than one device, sign out on everything except your primary phone and see if that works.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Okay, I think I found a possible fix for some people having issues with the calendar app. I was signed into my Tesla account on both my Andriod Cell phone and my iPad mini. I signed out of the iPad and deleted the app, then Viola!.....it all started working!!


WOOOHOO!! Glad you got it working.



3V Pilot said:


> So, if you have both Android and Apple, or if you are signed into your Tesla account on more than one device, sign out on everything except your primary phone and see if that works.


This makes me wonder about households where more than one person shares the same car and Tesla account. For example, my wife has the Tesla app on her iPhone, logged into the same Tesla account as me, and the phone is paired with the car. What happens if she enables Calendar Sync? Does it work? If it does, do both of our appointments show up side-by-side, or does the calendar only show appointments from the first phone that connects via Bluetooth after the car powers up?

I haven't seen any documentation suggesting that only one phone's calendar can be sync'd at a time, but I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case at the moment.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> WOOOHOO!! Glad you got it working.
> 
> This makes me wonder about households where more than one person shares the same car and Tesla account. For example, my wife has the Tesla app on her iPhone, logged into the same Tesla account as me, and the phone is paired with the car. What happens if she enables Calendar Sync? Does it work? If it does, do both of our appointments show up side-by-side, or does the calendar only show appointments from the first phone that connects via Bluetooth after the car powers up?
> 
> I haven't seen any documentation suggesting that only one phone's calendar can be sync'd at a time, but I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case at the moment.


Well my success was short lived. It worked great until I powered the car off and left. Now it's back to no calendar sync at all. Guess I'll wait until the next firmware update to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Okay, I've tried everything and have gotten nowhere! Very frustrated that I can't get this working. I've reset the phone to factory spec (several times....NOT fun), rebooted the car/phone several times, tried every setting possible (in the Telsa app, in the car, in Android settings), kicked the car, attempted every possible way to connect and it still will not work.

If I un-pair the Bluetooth connection then setup a new one the calendar syncs perfectly and updates if I change anything. As soon as I walk away and the car locks when I come back I get the error message "Get the Tesla Mobil App". After that I have to un-pair/pair again to get it working. I really don't want to call in for Tesla service/support but I'm starting to think my car has something wrong in the Bluetooth module. Anyone on here a Bluetooth engineer and care to have a go????

One interesting thing I've noticed, if I change the name of my phone the car picks it up and changes the name but the calendar error message still shows the old name.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> That's good to know, I've attempted using that with no luck so it might just be my phone. I have a Samsung Galaxy S8+. Tried everything I can think of to get the calendar to sync, no luck so far. I'm betting your Pixel came pre-loaded with Google calendar as the default app, that might have something to do with it.


I'm not much of a planner/scheduler so I hadn't been using the calendar app in my S8+ until I heard it would integrate with the Nav system. I entered a couple of appointments with addresses and briefly tried to get the calendar to sync with the car but the car kept telling me to "allow sharing" on the calendar app (or something similar to that). Since I thought I already had, I gave up. Then, a couple of days later I got in my car to go to one of my appointments and it magically popped up on the screen and I think I touched it to enter the directions into the Nav system, totally magic. Hopefully, it keeps working. I'm not sure what made it start working, maybe rebooting my phone.

edit: I don't access my Tesla accounts with any Apple products. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely LOVE apples. In fact, we have three very nice apple trees in our yard.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Well, with some additional diagnosis I've come to find out it's not a problem with the car. I paired an iPad and my old phone (Samsung S4) to the car. Both calendars sync perfectly and work without fail. Only when I connect to my new phone does it have problems. I guess I will have to live with it until it's time for a new phone


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I don't have lots of calendar entries in my I-phone and would love to see things beyond today and tomorrow in the car. Is that possible?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

FRC said:


> I don't have lots of calendar entries in my I-phone and would love to see things beyond today and tomorrow in the car. Is that possible?


Not currently.


----------



## Bob Chaput (Apr 8, 2016)

I was able to successfully install Calendar on my M3. Every time I enter the car the Calendar pops up and I have to quit (X) it. I only want to see it one time. Is there a way to disable the automatic Calendar display and only enable it via the "tools"(energy, etc.) function?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Bob Chaput said:


> I was able to successfully install Calendar on my M3. Every time I enter the car the Calendar pops up and I have to quit (X) it. I only want to see it one time. Is there a way to disable the automatic Calendar display and only enable it via the "tools"(energy, etc.) function?


There's a setting that controls whether and when the calendar automatically displays when you start the car.

On the touchscreen, open the calendar, and tap the three vertical lines in the upper left corner (next to the X). That will open up this screen:










Using the slider at the bottom, you can choose when you want the calendar to pop up automatically (if at all).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My calendar shows today's appts., but for tomorrow always shows no entries, regardless of how many appts. I may have tomorrow. Is this true for all, or am I doing something wrong?


----------

